# Agent Ranjid rettet die Welt - Trailer zum Agentenfilm mit Kaya Yanar



## PCGamesRedaktion (24. August 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Agent Ranjid rettet die Welt - Trailer zum Agentenfilm mit Kaya Yanar* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Agent Ranjid rettet die Welt - Trailer zum Agentenfilm mit Kaya Yanar


----------



## FraXerDS3 (24. August 2012)

eigentlich mag ich ihn ja, aber das sieht jetzt.. sagen wir mal.. najaaaa.. aus^^


----------



## Sumpfling (24. August 2012)

Wie das Ding kommt ins Kino? ... hätte auch 'ne normale Sat1-Produktion sein können.


----------



## svd (24. August 2012)

Ja, der "falsche Inder" war nur in Peter Sellers "Der Partyschreck" (196 witzig.

Dazu noch der, ungemein originelle, "Agent wider Willen" Plot. Werde den Film auch soweit ignorieren wie mögluich.
Also, ab *jetzt*, meine ich.


----------

